
This Email Subscription Will Make You Smarter - gohighbrow
http://www.purewow.com/tech/Highbrow-emails-will-make-you-smarter
======
ColinWright
Does anyone read the Terms and Conditions?

    
    
        PureWow may change the Terms and Conditions
        from time to time and at any time, and without
        notice to you.
    

Is that legal?

    
    
        All such changes to these Terms and Conditions
        will appear on PureWow.com. By using the daily
        email or site after we post any changes, you
        agree to accept those changes, whether or not
        you have reviewed them.
    

Is that legal?

I was going to sign up for this, but I've started to read the Terms and
Conditions and just lost the will to live. Given how comprehensive they are,
I'm not willing to agree to something I've not read, and I'm not going to read
over 4300 words.

Not worth my time.

